# TF2 Sprays



## Miles Skratch (Sep 6, 2011)

->TF2 Sprays<-

OK, so before I posted this thread I made SURE that there wasn't something like this before. 

So Ive recently become addicted to Team Fortress 2 for some reason. Ive had it for a while and played it here and there but it never really sparked my interest until recently. I dont know why but I *friggin'* love it. 

Anyway, seeing as I mostly play on furry servers and pony servers, I see some pretty funny sprays here and there. Some, are cool, some are creepy, and some are "dirty".

I just started to think of taking screenshots of the ones that I find most interesting but I was wondering if anyone else has seen any significant ones. So if you want to, feel free to post any screenshots of sprays in TF2 that you may have found significant or you can share any sprays you have. 

RULE 1: Please mention or label and link it on a different page if it is NSFW. For the sake of everyone who doesn't want to see that stuff, ya know?

RULE 2: Please dont start anything such as arguments or quarrels. This thread is for the purpose of showcasing sprays, if you want to rant, theres always the Rants and Raves thread.

Other than that, post away!


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Sep 7, 2011)

1. Set spray as a white background with the text "Porn here" on it.
2. Set on the wall next to a doorway.
3. Go in room.
4. Set up dispenser and sentry.
5. Laugh as entire other team gets destroyed hoping for porn spray.

Also, does anyone know how to set a .gif as your spray? TF2 doesn`t let me look for .gif files.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

I have eleven more of these. The Homestuck one, not the Animal one.







I also like spraying images with incredibly small text. Oh, and feral dragon porn. Their reactions are priceless... especially when they have mics.


----------



## BRN (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine's dirty. It's a Quilava all rolled up into a ball. :3c


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 7, 2011)

Animated sprays are the best. 
Just get the animated GIF image and use this program to turn it into a .VTF file.
http://code.google.com/p/spraygen/


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 7, 2011)

Your country did not prepare you for the level of friendship you will meet on my battlefield.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sure loli and shota would get a good shock reaction. Rape is a bonus. Hyper is a bonuser.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 7, 2011)

I've got a couple... One's my avatar here. I've got a couple of my pieces of art, too (which are slightly distracting semi-porn and NSFW to show here).

My main spray right now is (semi-porn) transparent lineart at a distance, and when viewed up close, it fades into the full colour cel. I like to think it distracts people as they move past.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 7, 2011)

What is with you people and porn sprays?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 7, 2011)

Or


----------



## BRN (Sep 7, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> What is with you people and porn sprays?


 I do it for entirely this type of response. And porn is cute. :c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh thanks for sharing the Spraymaker software, very handy


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 7, 2011)

SIX said:


> And porn is cute. :c



...

This is what is wrong.


----------



## BRN (Sep 7, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> This is what is wrong.



[Not This]


----------



## Sar (Sep 7, 2011)

The response from the porn sprays are indeed amusing. Especially at peak times.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> What is with you people and porn sprays?



Shock reactions... sharing your sexual interests with people... for the laugh out louds.


----------



## Miles Skratch (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys dont mind me saying but lets not turn this into an argument. This is mainly a thread to showcase your sprays or any ones that you want to share. Not a thread to start arguments.


----------



## Miles Skratch (Sep 7, 2011)

Well im not sure if .gifs work seeing as all my sprays are .jpeg, .vtf, or .png files.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

Miles Skratch said:


> Guys dont mind me saying but lets not turn this into an argument. This is mainly a thread to showcase your sprays or any ones that you want to share. Not a thread to start arguments.



Apparently answering a question means an argument.

We're in deep shit now, guys. Oh fuck. OH FUCK.


----------



## Miles Skratch (Sep 7, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Apparently answering a question means an argument.
> 
> We're in deep shit now, guys. Oh fuck. OH FUCK.



Yeah, I actually just realized there wasn't much of an argument going on here. Sorry bout' that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

It's cool.

Also, first animated spray. Woot.


----------



## Miles Skratch (Sep 7, 2011)

Sollux said:


> It's cool.
> 
> Also, first animated spray. Woot.


Man, I really need to figure out how to do animated sprays. Those and fading ones too.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2011)

Miles Skratch said:


> Man, I really need to figure out how to do animated sprays. Those and fading ones too.



Is this not exactly what you need?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 7, 2011)

Sollux said:


> [noparse]http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=65d956b58785ef9fd27b896d25c9e1ba&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.furaffinity.net%2Fthreads%2F106926-TF2-Sprays&v=1&libid=1315442753425&out=http%3A%2F%2Fcode.google.com%2Fp%2Fspraygen%2F&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.furaffinity.net%2Fforums%2F28-Three-Frags-Left&title=TF2%20Sprays&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fcode.google.com%2Fp%2Fspraygen%2F&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13154428240661[/noparse]



:|
.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Sep 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh thanks for sharing the Spraymaker software, very handy


^


----------



## Werevixen (Sep 8, 2011)

THIS but with a transparant background.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> :|
> .



I'm not sure what went wrong. It's a captioned link from my perspective.


----------



## BRN (Sep 8, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I'm not sure what went wrong. It's a captioned link from my perspective.



  Links to external sites always seem to run through Viglink as a proxy, if you watch the URL bar.


----------



## Miles Skratch (Sep 8, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Is this not exactly what you need?


If this does what I think it does. Thanks a bunch dude. ^^


----------



## Miles Skratch (Sep 8, 2011)

Werevixen said:


> THIS but with a transparant background.


Really cool spray. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6299357

That is my current spray.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 9, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5932386/
Cropped bit of ^ :3


----------



## Miles Skratch (Sep 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5932386/
> Cropped bit of ^ :3



Gooey bird, eh? How does he fly? XD


----------

